# Dinas Middle Mine. Summer 2014



## godzilla73 (Dec 17, 2014)

So - this is the first of a few reports from the annual SAGA outing to Wales undertaken by myself and Fluffy. No Newage this year (maybe it's true, and you are only as young as the man you feel - fnarr) - we missed ya mate!
I don't believe in lumping all the sites together in one report, so this first one is Dinas Middle, one of two silica mines we did.These mines produced silica (basically hard sandstone) from the 18th century to the 1960's, with a lot of the mined material ending up at the brick works at Pont Walby.

The middle mine is the easier of the two, being essentially, a large hole in a cliff!

dinasmid0024 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

It starts off as a fairly normal mine tunnel - you can see the sandstone colouration.

dinasmid0022 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

However, later, the tunnel goes through a diagonal bed of rock, giving this wonderful slanted kind of look to the whole place.

dinasmid0003 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

Some good side galleries here in which to mess around with lights and stuff:

dinasmid0001 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr


dinasmid0009 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

Looking back towards the entrance:

dinasmid0012 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

Some odd graffitti in here - but modern, rather than ancient, I think!

dinasmid0005 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

And outside, a nice waterfall.....

IMG_3155 by warriorontheedgeoftime, on Flickr

Enjoy! More Welsh adventures imminently!
Godzy


----------



## Newage (Dec 17, 2014)

Mate that look sweet, wish I could of gone with you guys.
Your underground photography is getting good, I take it you have bitten the Bullit and got
Yourself a decent tripod.

More more more

Newage


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm liking that, good work


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cracking photos and thanks for sharing.


----------

